# Looking for a group, or place for role playing around UNC charlotte.



## Blazen (Oct 1, 2008)

I just moved to Charlotte, NC about a month ago, and am still kind of getting used to the area. I am looking for either a group of people who are interested in starting a game (preferably D&D 4e, but I'm not picky), or a role playing shop near the university. While I would prefer to be a player, if we are playing D&D I could probably DM. I'm not very good at building dungeons, or cities, but can make up some pretty decent challenges, and items. If anyone is interested, or knows a good place, please reply.


----------

